# Cleaning up again...with the Muriatic and Clorox method



## yvonbug (Oct 8, 2009)

I've taken all my boxes and buckets full of filter papers and incinerated them. Now, I'd like to use the Clorox and Muriatic method to process them. Should I put them in a hot muriatic wash first? To get any goonies out ? And then use fresh acid to do the process? And I can't watch the video on lazersteves site cuz I've only got dial-up. But I know that you add the Clorox in a little at a time, until the fizzing stops. After that do I let it sit for a while to settle down, and then filter it and finally drop it out with SS? This will be my first time using this process.-yvonbug-


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 8, 2009)

Y-,

Process the ashes from the filters in hot HCl to remove the oxidized base metals, then rinse thoroughly. Be sure to test the rinse liquid with stannous to be sure you are not tossing any PMs.

Cover the solid residues with HCl and add bleach as needed to dissolve. Go slow with the bleach and use lots of stirring. Don't add more bleach if you are still getting the green chlorine gas. Lots and lots of stirring is the key. The stirring will generate more gas. If you have some stubborn pieces turn on low-medium heat and stir some more. 

Steve


----------



## yvonbug (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank-you! 8) -yvonbug-


----------

